# KCBS Real Squeal Lyons Barbeque & Music Festival



## callahan4life (Oct 17, 2012)

My wife and I competed in the Backyard Division of this event last weekend. We took 2nd Place in Ribs and Chicken. When the smoke cleared we were awarded Grand Champion.













2012 Real Squeal Lyons Barbeque & Music Fest 041.j



__ callahan4life
__ Oct 17, 2012


















2012 Real Squeal Lyons Barbeque & Music Fest 037.j



__ callahan4life
__ Oct 17, 2012


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks great!!

Congrats!!


----------



## callahan4life (Oct 18, 2012)

Story002.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Oct 18, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats on the big win - awesome job


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 26, 2012)

Congratulations!  Great looking boxes, could compete with the pros.


----------



## dewetha (Oct 26, 2012)

that is awesome! great job.


----------

